# Algae eaters/scavengers I can keep with my angels...



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I was thinking of getting red cherry shrimp or amanos but it seems like they may eventually become (expensive) food for my angels, moreso the RCS because they are smaller. I might try them anyways... 

I was thinking of Otos but then I read horror stories of angelfish eating them and basically choking to death on their spines... As cute as the Otos are, I don't want the chance of my angels dying. What's your opinion on this though? Mine are veils, so I know their bodies tend to stay smaller. My previous mature angels got fairly large and I can't imagine their mouth opening enough to swallow an oto, but I also just watched a video of an angel eating a neon which surprises me too... 

Other than that, I'm not very creative. I've kept fish for a while but mostly as a kid with no clue, and I've stuck to a limited number of species over the years! I don't mind trying to branch out so if there's any other good species I'm unaware of that are compatible with angelfish let me know!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Also forgot to say my tank is planted.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Bristlenose work well with angels, pretty good with taking care of algae. Corys work well for the bottom of the tank, with both of these species you will have to keep your tank temperature a bit lower, 78-80F max.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

My angels enjoyed some expensive shrimp snacks. They love shrimps! Otos should be fine. I would be shocked if mine even tried to eat them and mine are fairly large angels at this point. I have tiny little young yoyo loaches and my angels haven't even attempted to eat them so I feel only a really aggressive(and stupid) angel would try to eat that. Or a bristlenose.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I have gravel and I always thought that was a concern with cories?

My tank stays about 77-78 right now. 

 sad about shrimp... Red cherry shrimp would make it so I could have everything I wanted in the tank. Maybe I'll get ghost shrimp since they are cheap and I could replace them easily (although constantly introducing new critters even quarantined makes me uneasy plus ghost shrimp as not as pretty as rcs!!)

Might try to find large otos then and observe (in several months when the angels grow up).

Will the pleco eat plants? I read about bristle nose plecos a bit. Seems they are okay. Although they seem to be poop machines and I'd rather save my bio load for something else... 

Well, I probably don't NEED an algae eater... I'm just getting new lights soon and I'm anticipating an algae outbreak until I figure them out. I still should probably get some scavengers. I think my Malaysian trumpet snails probably take care of left over food though. I ordered some nerites with my new plants we'll see how they do. 

Thanks for the suggestions and sharing your experiences.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Siamese algae eaters could be great here. Otos should be fine unless your angels are both super mean and starved. Rcs would probably get eaten but you may be able to get a colony going if they find hiding spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I think you'd be fine with nerites and malaysian trumpets, they do a great job at keeping algae to a minimum in my tanks and eating decaying plant matter. If you don't over-feed you won't have a huge population either.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Malaysian trumpets are the best thing ever. Easily my favorite fw discovery since the siamese algae eater :-D


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I have MTS and I see them wandering around at night but they don't seem to do too amazing of a job with the algae


----------

